# How many people have you kissed in your life?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

just wondering 

i have kissed 3


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh boy, um, a lot. Way too many I think. I feel gross thinking about it.


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

None. 0. Not one.


----------



## nivi sky (Jul 1, 2011)

2 :boogie Makes me want to kiss now tehe lol:b


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

I've kissed 2 boys in elementary school. As far as a REAL kiss, NADA :no


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've kissed exactly zero people.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've lost count lol >.<


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Many years there were none. There was one good year where I kissed over 20 guys.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

None.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

2

This thread should have a poll.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Two


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm I'm not sure if i wanna say mine.
I love kissing tho xD


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Two.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Three and one non consensual kiss (not included in other three)


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Zero


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

huehuehue that'd be a big zero unless you count platonic family kisses on the cheek or whatever.

real kisses though, none.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

1 -_- and it wasn't even a real kiss -_-


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Zero cuz I got no game, son. Lol.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

One and I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My mother kissed me when I was born least I hope so anyway ...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1 and ONE


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Five women.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Lost count. I'd rather not know anyway.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Six. Possibly 7. Though 90% of those occurred when I was a child up until puberty. Once puberty happened I was completely untouched for a good decade.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lots and lots. Mostly in my school days though. I have only kissed one girl in the past six years now.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Three girls..


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Like 5


----------



## SoppyCow (Dec 11, 2014)

5 girls and roughly 16 guys haha


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I think around 10, but alot of these are drunken makeouts.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I was a huge ***** in kindergarten.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Uhm, fourteen, as far as I can recall. :um Only two in the past 3-4 years, though. I finally got to kiss someone at midnight on New Year's last night (or this morning). Always wanted to do that.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Just the one. She didn't know it was my first at the time, she just thought I was nervous (which I was).


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

According to my excel spreadsheet, it's up to 16


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

1


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Two. Only once each. Though I don't really count the first since it was terrible.

But I guess there's point to counting at TWO lol.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

midnightson said:


> Two. Only once each. Though I don't really count the first since it was terrible.
> 
> But I guess there's point to counting at TWO lol.


I find it interesting that alot of people say their first kissing experience was terrible. lol.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

1


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Two.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That probably depends on how you define "kissing".


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

None. Ive had many opportunities to but didnt as i was scared and also too wasted


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Not including myself and my cat, maybe 3, 1 girl in elementary school, 1 in high school, 1 after school  Or 3 girls 10 times


----------



## tonym9428 (Jan 1, 2014)

0


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Only time I was ever kissed by a girl was in 1st grade and that's because the girl had a crush on me and planted a kiss on my cheek, without me even wanting to kiss her back.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I was fairly desirable when I was about 10! I'd probably "kissed" about 5-6 girls in primary school at least! :b whatever you'd count as a "kiss" when your a kid, I recall 2 of them being "proper" at least...

After that It all gone down hill, ages 10-28 after serious number crunching I think its..2 :blank


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

*Zero*. I've Never even had a real opportunity to get one. Go me!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

CoffeeGuy said:


> *Zero*. I've Never even had a real opportunity to get one. Go me!


Yeah I've never had any opportunities either.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

A real kiss? Not once... It's pretty sad when most people do it all the time. I'd be soooooooo happy, if i actually got a proper kiss from a cute girl once. I'd would never forget it for sure!


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

None, if I did I'm pretty sure it's a sign of the Apocalypse (not joking).


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

None really.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

In a romantic/sexual context, *THREE*.


----------



## PhantomAngel (Oct 16, 2014)

Zero. I am quite happy about that fact.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'd say about 10.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

None


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Not enough. There is no better feeling when it's sincere and mutual. I've made out with maybe 15. I've had sex with another 15 or so which wasn't the kind I would count as it being sincere and personal.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Terranaut said:


> Not enough. There is no better feeling when it's sincere and mutual. I've made out with maybe 15. I've had sex with another 15 or so which wasn't the kind I would count as it being sincere and personal.


15 isn't enough?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> 15 isn't enough?


 Hell no. It's not that I want numbers, I just hate all the droughts. Who doesn't want to make out with someone? Yum. My first kiss with my last g/f was one of the best. We met through a forum. She flew to meet me in D.C. and we stayed in a nice hotel. It was a dream fulfilled. I've heard many stories of things not going well at all for meets of unseen people. I wish the distance didn't take its toll after that. Phone sex stops after you meet. :b


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Terranaut said:


> Hell no. It's not that I want numbers, I just hate all the droughts. Who doesn't want to make out with someone? Yum. My first kiss with my last g/f was one of the best. We met through a forum. She flew to meet me in D.C. and we stayed in a nice hotel. It was a dream fulfilled. I've heard many stories of things not going well at all for meets of unseen people. I wish the distance didn't take its toll after that. Phone sex stops after you meet. :b


i think droughts are necessary to kill off the weeds  one strong drought resistant tree would be great.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

On the mouth? One. (That i can recall) That was forced on me though. :blank


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as real kisses, just two people. I'm not really into kissing though, it's not arousing for me at all.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Zero, zip, nada. :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6. I remember all their names


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Around 10, but most of them were drunk and meaningless.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

About 12, which is a very low number given my advanced age.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Big fat zero, unless 1st grade counts :?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Zero. But I have been kissed on the forehead, and once on the cheek, so yeah... Both were _many_ years ago, though...

And, now I'm sad again.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Not many people are in their 40's and never kissed anybody.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've kissed two girls in my life time. Maybe three...


----------



## Faynae (Jan 10, 2015)

None, elementary years don't count. :no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

3 so far lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been kissed in the cheek before at least once. As far as lip to lip kissing, it has yet to happen despite my best efforts. Girls seem quite reluctant to engage in lip-to-lip kissing unless you are exceptionally attractive.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know the actual number.

At least 50, but probably no more than 75.

Bring on the free love!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

0. kinda embarrassing really... first kiss is destined to be awkward

have gotten a few hugs if that counts lol

bro2bro hugs (a hug between 2 brohams), family hugs (not as fun), friendly hugs (ok), a goodbye/I'm heading out hug, and even a random stranger hug


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

6


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Three


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

over 9

Missing a few zeroes to be a proper meme.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread kissist?

All the mono stuff! uke


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

PhantomAngel said:


> Zero. I am quite happy about that fact.


Wow, only if they all thought like you.

Go girl.


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I'd guess at 15-20. A couple of girls, the rest guys


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't really know. Besides, I don't kiss and tell :b


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I don't really know. Besides, I don't kiss and tell :b


Hehe how tongue and cheek 

Anyways....I've only kissed one man. It then proceeded to a all-out makeout session


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

A Big FAT ZERO.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Two, one was my first girlfriend (when I was 16) and the other was a fat chick when I used to go drinking and clubbing. I must have danced with about 3-4 girls at the same time that night before I made out with the least likely.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Three strippers kissed me on the cheek last week. Does that count?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

5.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Before puberty 2 (peck kiss), after puberty 0.


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

7


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Zero. Zilch. Nada. Yet somehow I still got a terrible case of the kissing disease when I was in middle school and was sick for weeks

Do you know how that feels


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Too many, most of whom didn't deserve it.


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just two.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

5 I think.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

3 or 4 I guess.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have no idea. I am 46 so quite a few I guess. I can't be the only one who can't put a number on it.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3


----------

